# EPS in InDesign...



## drummer (23. August 2004)

Hello,

wollte mal fragen, ob es denn in InDesign möglich ist, bestimmte Bereiche als EPS zu exportieren (wie im Freehand)...z.B. nur markierte Objekte...

Danke schon mal im Vorraus,

Gruß drummer


----------



## josDesign (31. August 2004)

Diese Funktion habe ich noch nie gebraucht. Aber du könntest einfach hergehen und die Objekte markieren und kopieren. Ein neues Dokument starten und einfügen.

Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## drummer (31. August 2004)

ich glaube, du hast es falsch verstanden... aber egal...
hab jetzt einfach alles in Pfade gewandelt, in Illustrator kopiert und da dann ein eps geschrieben...

Gruß Hannes


----------

